# what's the best way to remove hair dye?



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried any products that remove hair dye? I've read it usually turns the hair orange.

I can't get this red out of my hair, i've tried to cover it up twice with darker dyes and it still shows, although it is more sublte and my hair is back to more of a brown color. I really hate it. It was over a year ago that I had dyed it that color. It didn't turn out anything like the box, it was supposed to be a sublte burgandy look but it turned an odd red. I realize now it was the wrong shade for me, and my hair was probaby too light to use it so I got a really intense result instead of a more subtle one. My hair is now black, I was actually looking for a particular shade of dark brown by revlon but I couldn't find it anywhere and I saw this neutral black shade by clairol so I thought i'd try it since it would cover up any trace of red, and i've always been curious what i'd look like with black hair. Thankfully its only semi-permanent and will wash out soon. It looks ok, but I don't think it works for me even though i'm quite pale, my skin is too pink for it. 

The last dark brown shade I tried seemed to have completely washed out even though it said it was permanent, it was a L'oreal preference color. So i'm looking for something that will remove all the dye.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I went through every hair colour there is for about 10 years. Natural, red, darker red, brown, black, light brown, red again, then blonde, blonder and very blonde. Finally blonde on top and black underneath.

I have tried to change colours myself and it really does turn a very nasty shade. And that not even evenly. I have had orangy roots and reddish tips. And the chemicals ruined my hair so it was all frizz. I sobbed, as you can imagine.

My advice: Let a professional do it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I gave up on dying my own hair. If you really want it to look good see a pro :hug


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> I gave up on dying my own hair. If you really want it to look good see a pro :hug


After a number of years of trying for blond highlights in his brown hair, my brother gave up. Apparently, he though highlights would help him land a boyfriend. All it did was make me laugh because he ended up with goofy looking orange hair that might attract a color blind boyfriend.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I had hair colour problems for a while, myself. I had it this sort of reddish colour for a while, let it grow out a bunch (there was still some dye in my hair), then dyed it that colour that's pretty much black, but purple. It only stick to the top of my head. Apparently different kinds of dye might not stick to each other. After letting it grow out a bit more, I realized the colours weren't fading out or going away. So I went to the Academy of Cosmetology with hair that was red at the bottom, purple in the middle, and dark brown at the top, pointed to the top of my head and said "I want it all this colour!". And they did a fine job. So you might just have to get it professionally dyed back.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Mehitabel said:


> with hair that was red at the bottom, purple in the middle, and dark brown at the top, pointed to the top of my head and said "I want it all this colour!"


   

sounds just like one of my visits to the hairdressers.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

*Re: re: what's the best way to remove hair dye?*



Lisa1975 said:


> I think I went through every hair colour there is for about 10 years. Natural, red, darker red, brown, black, light brown, red again, then blonde, blonder and very blonde. Finally blonde on top and black underneath.


Hehe...I'm much the same, though I've mostly gone back and forth between red and black (which doesn't suit me at all, as I'm very pale with light eyes). I also had a short-lived orange phase. :lol

Anyway, the last time I dyed it black, I got tired of it very quickly and decided I wanted to go back to something lighter (I hadn't actually intended it to be black; I was trying to go back to my natural brown, but it turned out really dark). I didn't want to go to a professional since I thought I could handle it myself. So I stripped it at home. Any professional hairdresser will tell you this is a grievous sin...and in the vast majority of cases, they're right. I was very, very lucky. I didn't fry my hair or turn it green, but I did turn it orange...since I was going back to red, though, that wasn't a problem...I'm sure it would be for the thread starter. I was going to just lighten it up, then cover it with red. The thing is, my hair is very porous, so it worked much more quickly than it should have. I really had to watch it. At the rate it was going, it would have been platinum in another 5 or 10 minutes. It worked for me once, but I was actually pretty scared the whole time. I wouldn't do it again.

So I guess what I'm saying is that it is _possible_ to strip hair dye at home, but you're really taking a risk. You should definitely go to a professional.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have gone from red to dark blonde several times, after I get bored with red and want my natural hair color back.

I've never had to dye something a lighter shade after starting off with something as dark as black, though.

Red hair always fades on me, so what I'd do was wait a week or two until the fading set in, but I didn't really have roots yet. (Otherwise, the newly grown natural color dyes a different shade than the dyed color.)

Then I would dye over the faded red hair with a dark ash blonde color. Even if it didn't always cover up the red completely the first try, I could dye it again in a few weeks to cover that up.

If you're really concerned about ruining your hair, I would get a professional to do it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've put the wrong colour in my hair and it has nearly grown out as it was just for the regrowth but it sounds like you may need a hairdresser to fix it up for you.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

scissors :b


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

First you need to buy a hair color remover, Revlon makes one it's about $8.00 at Walmart, you can also buy expensive ones at Sally Hansen or beauty salons and they are honestly no different except price. Put the remover on and follow the instructions. I believe it's 30, 60, and 90 minute increments for different colors. The hair stripper will leave your hair a sick orange/blonde color, that is natural, your hair is now stripped of all color and will color evenly. Don't forget to deep condition after you are done coloring because you will be double processed. Your hair will be prone to brittleness and breakage. If all else fails and you still are unhappy then maybe its time to go to a hair salon and try to set up an appointment with a color specialist. Good luck!


----------

